# Christmas moss?



## Amber (Apr 7, 2012)

I added some christmas moss to my tank about two weeks ago. I had wedged some in a crack on a log I have in the tank. The goldfish living in that thank, of course, wanted to mouth it and pull little pieces off, but not too bad. It was just starting to look good and take to the tank and all the sudden the goldfish decided to really go at it and detached it from the log. I know keeping goldfish in a planted tank isn't the easiest thing do to how distinctive they can be, but got into it willing to reap the concequenses. 

I had a roll of fiberglass window screen cut it, put the moss back with the screen over it and weighted it down with a couple river rocks. What I want to achieve is giving the moss a chance to establish itself, but don't nessisarily want it to grow up through the screen. I can't tie moss to the log because it is large and if I lift it it will ruin the landscaping in the tank. 

So my questions are, is the moss going to grow through the screen and will the moss get enough light under the screen? Does anyone have any other tricks or suggestions? Maybe it's a lost cause with the goldfish?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The moss will get enough light, but your going to end up with another problem. The screen will end up giving you the problems. What you should use is the plastic craft mesh.


----------



## Amber (Apr 7, 2012)

Where is a good place to purchase this? I haven't heard of it before. Is this what I should use in the future for all other applications requiring screen? I did feel like the holes are really close together in the screen....

Edit- I found some plastic canvace at amazon, is that what I need? I can't really tell by the pic the difference between what I have, but the pic is really bad.

I really would like to make this work, but do have another tank I could relocate it to.

Your help is very much appreciated! This is my first experience with moss/screen so I'm afraid I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

try Hobby Lobby, they can usually help you out with most craft needs.


----------



## Amber (Apr 7, 2012)

When I searched it at Hobby Lobby it came up needlepoint mesh. Is this correct?


----------

